# ATV vs Toro Dingo?



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I have an 03 Honda Rancher 350 with the Warn Provantage 52" (I think) plow and this past winter outside of Philadelphia we got slammed with 3 snow storms that were anywhere from 16" to 24".

My question is, does anyone have additional equipment in case the ATV can't do the sidewalk due to too much snow building up? I'm thinking about getting a Toro Dingo (mini skidsteer) with a snow blower to finish the job if I can't with an ATV. The sidewalks I'd have a chance of getting a bid on are about a mile long, and then another one 2 miles long of which they are in developments with 4' sidewalks. 

If you used a mini skid steer can you tell me about your experience and how much snow you were able to go through without feeling it starting to feel a problem. Thanks


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

your atv will do a faster and cleaner job on sidewalks and carports but will have difficulties doing the nasty , heavy stuff. My MT52 (bobcat) can't follow contours in the sidewalks (carports) well for obvious reasons .However if you have a long stretch of farely even sidewalk I have a system that works....fill your smooth edge utility bucket with as heavy snow as possible (water it for weight if you can) and plow with it...then only in the end if necessary clean up with an "empty" bucket...(2500 lbs of tool plus 500 to 700 lbs of heavy snow in the bucket gives you a lot of momentum).


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a dingo and it works good. We also have a atv to do walks with also. On most snows atv only! The dingo will move more snow but it does it slower. A dingo with a blower would be sweet to cut thruough the heavy stuff but will take a lot longer. If you could have both that would be the best setup! Both have thier place. I dont have a blower for mine but have seen a guy that does and talked with him about it. As far as your question about having other equipment to handle the heavy stuff that what we use the dingo for.


----------

